# where can i get OEM windshield washer nozzle ?



## vascy609 (May 21, 2009)

I am currently deployed to iraq and it is hard for me to find some parts online . i am looking for stock washer nozzles . if anyone could help me or send me a link to a site where i can purchase some or who wants to sell some .





:shutme


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Here ya go: gmpartsdirect.com: Alternate GM Catalog Well it won't let me link you to the part it self. Once you select the year make of your car go down to Windshild, then Wiper and Washer components. I found it its there.


You can try this here too but he is a few dollars more:
Genuine Factory Replacement Parts & Accessories


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Call Gene at GM Parts House.


----------



## vascy609 (May 21, 2009)

yea cuz i know gene we go way back


----------



## steedracer1 (May 12, 2010)

We just purchased an '06 GTO this past weekend. Noticed that the windshield washer nozzles on the hood are kind of a faded gray color, which stands out on our black hood. Can you order these in different colors (i.e. same as body color)? Are there any suppliers who make these in better materials than OEM?

steedracer1
Brentwood, TN


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

If they are faded you can just hit them with a buffer and some polish and they look like new.


----------



## steedracer1 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks. I'll try that.


----------

